# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  نصب نرم افزار Codejock  در ویندوز7

## Sahand87

سلام
نرم افزار 15.0.1 Codejock  را در ویندوز 7 نصب کردم متاسفانه بعداز نصب ستاپ Codejock  در Samples های خود  Codejock  هم برنامه های سورس اجرا نمیشه وخطای رجیستر میده  با نرم افزار Registrator.exe  خود Codejock  هم دوبار ocx ها را رجیستر کردم که متاسفانه باز همان مشکل بود از دوستانی که این مشکل را در ویندوز 7 حل کرده اند خواهش می کنم راهنمایی فرمائید .
متشکرم

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
بعضي كنترلها در محيط طراحي در ويندوز 7 مشكل دارن اما اگر برنامتون رو توي ويندوز xp بنويسيد و براش ستاپ درست كنيد (مثلا با Setup Factory) اونموقع نسخه exe برنامه توي ويندوز 7 كار مي‌كنه
البته فايل vb6 رو Run as administrator كنيد ببينيد باز هم مشكل داره ؟ يه برنامه هم هست كه كامپوننتهايي رو كه ممكنه regsvr32.exe نتونه در ويندوز 7 و 8 رجيستر كنه، به راحتي رجيستر مي‌كنه كه ضميمه مي‌كنم، كامپوننت مورد نظر رو بعد از نصب با اين برنامه رجيستر كنيد و بعد تست كنيد

----------


## YasserDivaR

سلام 
این مشکل رو من هم داشتم ولی بهترین ستاپ سازی که می تونه اونو به راحتی رجیستر کنه Advanced Installer هست

خودم چند تا برنامه رو نوشتم که با همین ستاپ ساز رجیستر می کنه به راحتی

من خودم تو این کار حرفه ای هستم و تجربه دارم
خواستی پیغام خصوصی بده

----------

